# www.stuartshepherd.com



## StuartShepherd (Jul 2, 2003)

Heres my photography website - please have a look and if you have any comments on how to improve it please let me know!   

www.stuartshepherd.com

Stuart


----------



## metroshane (Jul 2, 2003)

Most of those are great.   Much better than the ones you posted on your other thread.

The site looks great besides being a littlm bare.  I want to see more....more!


----------



## StuartShepherd (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks metroshane

Just had a look at your website - you have some amazing pictures, espically in the people section. portraits and street photography are the two subjects that i am really into. really love the the 1930/40s feel to the pictures.


----------



## metroshane (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks.  That's exactly what I was trying to create.  I look forward to seeing more of  your work.  It looks like you are aiming for fashion type photography....keep up the good work.


----------



## Darfion (Jul 2, 2003)

I like your site Stuart. It's a good neat layout. I found it hard to make out the text on your menu though.  Just keep the photo's building up.  Did you design/create the site?


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

good clean layout.  

I personally don't like the nav.. and there's not much content.

But clean, and fast.


----------



## StuartShepherd (Jul 3, 2003)

I did design the website myself, i understand the comment about the nav - i will re-think the gallery section navigation again! 

thanks for the comments   
Stuart


----------



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Jul 3, 2003)

Very simple...Very nice, Love that B & W photography!

Looking foward to seeing additions to your site!

Johnny Cole
www.JohnnyCole.com


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 3, 2003)

Very nice site.  I'm not a huge fan of the nav either.


----------



## ufocus (Jul 3, 2003)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Very nice site.  I'm not a huge fan of the nav either.



yeah..it looks like a url so naturally people ignore it.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm talking about the fact that you must let the image scroll by at its own pace.  I've seen that style before but generally you can also scroll it yourself.


----------



## ufocus (Jul 3, 2003)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the fact that you must let the image scroll by at its own pace.  I've seen that style before but generally you can also scroll it yourself.



yeah.. if that reacted to the mouse and you can spin it.. that would be good.

I also mean the main site navigation is a bit off.


----------



## StuartShepherd (Jul 11, 2003)

...for all the advice, i understand what some of you and saying and i let you know when i have improved the navigation!!! 

thanks for being honest! 
Stuart

www.stuartshepherd.com


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 4, 2003)

just a quickie run down...

1. liked the site...
2. more content please... 
3. a little larger (larger font for example) menu would be welcome...
4. a little too 'corbis' looking... perhaps a twist?
5. like the images, perhaps a slightly larger resolution?

tis all... good job though!  beats the hell outta me own foray into web designs...!


----------

